# Species of Ludwigia with leaves arranged in whorls



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

There are three species of Ludwigia in this photo, the right big ones are called by some Japanese and us as "Ludwigia sp.(Cuba)".
Before these three species imported, I never thought that the the genus would include such beautiful species.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

What are the other two?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

here is the ludwigia inclinata cuba in my tank


----------

